# Sprinkler selection help



## LakeMaryLawn (Jan 2, 2019)

I sent the attached into Rain Bird to see what they come up with. My biggest problem has been the side yards. The heads are currently placed about 10-14 feet apart. But the sides of my yard are only from about 6 feet at the shortest to about 12 feet at the most.

Any heads I place on them are shooting more into my neighbor's lawn and house on each side than I get water on my own grass.

I had typical 180 degree spray heads on... then I increased time and went with the R-Vans... but they did even worse. So back to spray for now.

I HATE all side strip heads. They don't work. So is my only choice to add more heads with only 8 feet or less of spacing, get them down low to the grass... so it actually will hit my grass?

Currently some of them are on poles about 3 feet in the air in the middle of bushes. I am thinking to move them down low and in front of the bushes, so they hit grass right away, barely off the ground.

Any suggestions welcome.

Thanks,

Lewis


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@LakeMaryLawn What about a pressure regulating head. Maybe something like this:

https://www.sprinklerwarehouse.com/rain-bird-1800-30-pressure-regulated-spray-head-4-in-1804-prs


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Side strip heads? Are they SST tips? I would spend $2 more for PRS and chuck the risers


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

I've found these to be performing well
https://www.sprinklerwarehouse.com/hunter-side-strip-nozzle-9-ft-x-18-ft-ss-918

Sides, you have heads on one side, right? Ideally, from experience, they are both sides.... in a triangle pattern if you will so they overlap the spray.

With that, you could run a flex /funny pipe across from the existing line just means you have to splice the pvc, put in the Ts


----------



## LakeMaryLawn (Jan 2, 2019)

I have PRS heads already. I have tried the R-Van side and center strips and didn't like them any better than I didn't like the whole R-Van line.

I have not tried the Hunter side strip heads.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

There is the rainbird u-series fans (undercut)


----------

